# How do you keep your glass door clean?



## indy blueprints (Jun 17, 2017)

Or do you even bother?  Just smoking some wood for 45 minutes yesterday to season my smoker clouded up the glass on the door.  I used 409 spray and some paper towels, and it cleaned up nicely. I'm guessing that if I don't keep up on it every time I smoke, it will get away from me?

What do other people do?

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2017)

I use rubbing alcohol, and your right if you don't clean it each time, it will get away from you.

Al


----------



## kihler (Jun 17, 2017)

And the problem is - Glass doors are just for looks. I smoke a lot and never clean the inside of the door. It's to much work and I don't like cleaners inside my smoker. I'm not sure why they make them. But that's just one old smokers opinion.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 18, 2017)

The rubbing alcohol is definitely the thing to use. It leaves behind no odor or any other residual, and if you do it every time or two, it will take less than a minute to get the window clean. Works well on everything else, including the light (if you have one).

Other threads:

Cleaning the glass door in a MES 30"

Best way to clean the inside of Masterbuilt smoker


----------

